# Buying a holiday home in lisbon?



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

There is lots of things i wud like to know but dnt know where to star.

So first thing first when in lisbon can i find a good solicitor? Who speaks english and can be trusted.

Can someone give me the information about house tax?

What are the charges for electricity and water in lisbon?
And is it true that there is a monthly charge for electric meter?

Thanks for ur time


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

kingrulzuk said:


> There is lots of things i wud like to know but dnt know where to star.
> 
> So first thing first when in lisbon can i find a good solicitor? Who speaks english and can be trusted.
> 
> ...


Hi welcome to the forum.

I know a very good Lawyer in Lisbon that speaks English, I can give you his email or phone number if you like.

which tax would you like to know about, IMT purchaes tax, or IMI yearly tax ?

You pay a monthly charge for electric and water, electric charge goes up depending on the level (power) you need, water is more or less fixed, but the more water you use the more they charge


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

hiya pal
thanks for ur reply did ne think i wud get a reply so soon.
my email is at the bottom can you plz email me abut the lawyer.
can you plz tell me more about both IMT and IMI TAX.
about the electric is there a separate charge for just for electric meter? and you said something about the level(power) whtz that?
i want to buy a studio flat somewhere near to lisbon and im gona use it as a holiday home.
thanks for ur time and reply

[email protected]


----------

